# Pressure washer gun/handle leaking



## Marc7101 (Jun 18, 2015)

Have you looked on alibaba dotcom. The have almost anything you can think of on there at hugely discounted prices. Cant just buy one though, minimum order of 10 or something like that.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

http://www.suttner.com/products/index.cfm

Try Suttner, there products are not crap like that plastic thing you have. Of course you will also need to buy the lances also.


----------

